# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  ΧΡΟΝΟΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ

## bizakias

για σας!θελω να φτιαξω ένα κύκλωμα που κάθε φορα που θα του δινω μια ταση 5-12 volt να μου δινει μια εξοδο για τρια δευτερόλεπτα.θελω να κάθε φορα που γινετε διακοπη από την δεη και επανερχετε η ταση να βαλω ένα buzer να χτυπα για 3 sec και να σταματα,ουτοσοστε να ενυμερονομαι ότι επανηλθε η δεη.καμια ιδεα -κύκλωμα κανεις; ισως με lm555.ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## agis68

κατι πας να κανεις εσύ αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς,,,, τεσπα...εννοεις με χρονοκύκλωμα με 555 και όχι LM555 (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει,,, δεν νομίζω)
Θα βάλεις μια μπαταρία 9V στην είσοδο. Μόλις επανέλθει το κύκλωμα θα σε ειδοποιήσει μέσω όμως ενός ΡΕΛΕ  καστάνιας που θα έχεις φάλει στο 220 αλλιώς θα χτυπάει και χωρίς πτώση. Ας δουμε όμως τι θα πουν και πιο εμπειροι σε αυτά
Το ρελέ θα μπει εκεί που είναι τωρα στο σχήμα ο διακόπτης


R1, R4 = 4K7,
R2 = 10K,
R3 = 1M pot,
C1 = 0.47uF,
C2 = 1000uF/25V,
C3 = 0.01uF,
IC1 = 555,
Bz1 = Piezo Buzzer,

----------


## bchris

> κατι πας να κανεις εσύ αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς,,,, τεσπα...εννοεις με χρονοκύκλωμα με 555 και όχι LM555 (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει,,, δεν νομίζω)
> Θα βάλεις ενα τροφοδοτικάκι απο κινητό περίπου 4,5V στα  350mA στην είσοδο. Μόλις επανέλθει το κύκλωμα θα σε ειδοποιήσει μέσω όμως ενός ΡΕΛΕ  καστάνιας που θα έχεις φάλει στο 220 αλλιώς θα χτυπάει και χωρίς πτώση. Ας δουμε όμως τι θα πουν και πιο εμπειροι σε αυτά




Κι ομως ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ  :Smile:

----------

agis68 (10-04-14)

----------


## bizakias

επιδη καποιες φορες όταν κανει διακοπη η δεη είμαι στο σπιτι και κάθε φορα που γινετε διακοπη κατεβαζω ολες της ασφαλειες να μην εχω εκπλήξεις όταν ερθει η δεη με ταση.....ότι να νε.όταν ερθει η δεη να ιδοπιουμε με ένα buzer αλλα να χτυπα για 2-3 sec και όχι μονημα να πιγενω να ανεβαζω της ασφαλειες

----------


## China

Αν κατεβάσεις όλες τις ασφάλειες δεν νομίζω ότι θα λειτουργεί κάποιο ρελέ για να συνδέσεις το κύκλωμα

----------


## agis68

εχεις απολυτο δίκιο μου διέφυγε...αυτή η λεπτομέρεια....οπότε άκυροο

----------


## bizakias

σωστα αλλα ειπα όταν ερθει η ταση να χτυπα για 2-3 sec και μετα να σταματα.και παλι όταν γινει διακοπη και ξανα ερθει να χυπα για 2-3sec και μετα να σταματα

----------


## China

Μπορείς να κάνες την παραπάνω συνδεσμολογία με R=270kΩ, C=10uF και το triger κατευθείαν στην γείωση βάζοντας το buzer στο output και να το τροφοδοτήσεις από ένα τροφοδοτικό πακ, το οποίο θα το έχεις σε κάποιον κλάδο του οποίου την ασφάλεια δεν θα κατεβάζεις σε περίπτωση διακοπής.

Ελπίζω να μην σε μπέρδεψα.

----------


## bizakias

ναι αλλα δεν θα υπαρχει ταση εως οτου ερθει η δεη.αυτό το κύκλωμα θα μου δινει ένα μπιπ για 2-3 sec όταν ερθει η ταση και μετα θα σταματα; η όταν θα ερθει η ταση και θα εχει πλεον μονιμα ταση θα χτυπα συνεχεια; ελπιζω να καταλάβατε τι ακρυβως θελω να κανω.βεβαια υπαρχει και ποιο απλη λυση που τωρα την σκεφτικα.να βαλω ένα 555 με παλμους ανα 3sec και μια ασφαλεια που όταν γινετε διακοπη να πιγενω να την σηκωνω και όταν ερθει η δεη να την κατεβαζω

----------


## China

Πιο σωστά το παραπάνω:

Χωρίς τίτλο.png

----------


## bizakias

θα το φτιαξω αυριο και θα σας απαντησω ευχαριστω παρα πολύ!!!

----------


## thomasdriver

PCBA.jpgYLIKA1.jpgΦτιαξε αυτο ειναι οτι πρεπει για την περιπτωση σου...οταν τροφοδοτηθη με 220 κλεινει το ρελε για το χρονο που του οριζεις με το τριμμερ και μετα ανοιγει. Εαν κοπει η ταση 220,κανει reset. Στις επαφες του ρελε μπορεις να συνδεσεις οτι θελεις....ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ  μεγαλη γιατι το κυκλωμα εχει 220 .
εαν θελεις να αλλαξεις τους χρονους βαζεις μικροτερο η  μεγαλυτερο τριμμερ .... η   περισσοτερα η λιγοτερα μF  στο C3.
ΥΓ. σχηματικο δεν εχω κανει γιατι βαριομουνα.... :Sneaky2:

----------


## China

Το κύκλωμα αυτό θα σου δώσει έναν παλμό για 2,9sec μόλις το τροφοδοτήσεις (μόλις έρθει η ΔΕΗ). Βασική προϋπόθεση είναι να τροφοδοτείται από κλάδο του οποίου δεν θα κατεβάσεις την ασφάλεια.

----------


## FILMAN

> Πιο σωστά το παραπάνω:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50462



*1ο λάθος:* Η μόνιμη γείωση του πιν 2 (trigger), βλέπε παρακάτω:

555.JPG

*Λύση:* Ανάμεσα στο πιν 2 και τη γη να μπει ένας πυκνωτής 1μF, και επίσης ανάμεσα στο πιν 2 και τη θετική τάση τροφοδοσίας να μπει μια αντίσταση 10kΩ.

*
2ο λάθος:* Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός του ρεύματος βάσης του τρανζίστορ.

*1η λύση:* Να μπει μια αντίσταση ανάμεσα στην έξοδο του 555 (πιν 3) και τη βάση του τρανζίστορ.
*2η λύση:* Να αντικατασταθεί το BJT από ένα μικρό MOSFET (π.χ. 2Ν7000, χωρίς αλλαγή στη διάταξη των ακροδεκτών).
*3η λύση:* Να συνδεθεί το buzzer κατευθείαν ανάμεσα στην έξοδο του 555 (πιν 3) και τη γη.

Και ένα πταίσμα! Να μπει ένας πυκνωτής 100nF στην τροφοδοσία του 555!

----------


## bizakias

ευχαριστω china με την παρεμβαση του filman βεβαια δουλεψε!!!σας ευχαριστω!!!!

----------

